# Unloader valve on Husky Pressure Washer



## POShusky (Jan 29, 2015)

I recently purchased a Husky pressure washer HU80722 2600 PSI at an auction. I had to replace the valves on the pump. When I use the machine, it shuts off when I stop spraying. As the machine warms up, the washer will stay on, but the engine labors. This seems like a unloader valve problem. But I can not find the unloader on this pressure washer. I have looked at a parts list and do not see one listed. I talked to our local pressure washer repair man and he said there has to be one. Does anyone know where the unloader is, or if there is one on this Husky. Thanks


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Appears to have the RMW2.2G24D-EZ-SX pump
http://www.ppe-pressure-washer-parts.com/files/1961581/uploaded/rmw_3400.pdf


----------



## POShusky (Jan 29, 2015)

That is a much better diagram than what I was seeing. Thank you very much.


----------



## mlandrews316 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Unloader valve on Husky 2600 psi Pressure Washer*

Like POShusky, I am having trouble locating the unloader valve on the Husky 2600 psi pressure washer I recently purchased from a pawn shop. It worked great for a couple of days, then the pressure fell way off to garden-hose strength. A search of YouTube for tutorials on this problem yielded a number of instructional videos having to do with replacing the unloader valve, a small gizmo that seems to be surrounded by a rather heavy spring and has a plunger rod at the top. When the plunger is stuck, no pressure. Tapping the plunger to unstick it fixed the problem in some scenarios; others advised a coat of grease or Vaseline before replacing it. But when I unscrewed a brass nut on my pump, all I could find was the heavy spring, a small nut and something described on the schematic shared by the other member as a plate cap that seemed to rest on top of the spring. But there was no valve and none of the other 12 parts contained in that very detailed diagram of the unloader kit. So, is there a DIY way to locate and replace or fix this valve?
Thanks


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

The rest of the parts are in the piston guide assembly; unless, someone previous had the unloader apart and didn't re-install them. 

It might be the very reason it was in the pawn shop to begin with. When I was younger I tried several times buying equipment at pawn shops and got burnt everytime so I quit.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure about that particular pump, but in many cases that 'flat disk' on top of a spring -is- the overpressure valve.

If it or the mating surface become scored/worn, or get dirt between them they'll lose the ability to seal. 

That small nut should be fastened to something I'd look for that, it could be that the mating fastener came loose and is deeper in the bore or passage.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

This system using a piston over a jet. The flat disc on top of the spring is so the grub screw can tension the spring as without it the screw simply go down the center of the spring. The piston guide is item 10, the piston is item 6 and the jet is item 13 in following image. This is where they usually corrode and stick; although, I have the spring to fail and be in pieces.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

That cleared it up for me. 

I'm wondering about this though:


mlandrews316 said:


> It worked great for a couple of days, then the pressure fell way off to garden-hose strength.
> 
> Tapping the plunger to unstick it fixed the problem in some scenarios; others advised a coat of grease or Vaseline before replacing it. But when I unscrewed a brass nut on my pump, all I could find was the heavy spring, a small nut and something described on the schematic shared by the other member as a plate cap that seemed to rest on top of the spring. But there was no valve and none of the other 12 parts contained in that very detailed diagram of the unloader kit. So, is there a DIY way to locate and replace or fix this valve?
> Thanks


 If it was working, then those parts have to be there and working, did you (mlandrews) remove just the nut or the entire valve assembly?


----------

